# To Our Forum Owner



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I ordered something on sunday from our forum owner just some parts and a watch strap and the sale is still pending I paid and I have not got any emails from RLT I have sent two and got no reply's back is any body having problem's ordering any thing from RLT?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Roy seems a little slower than normal posting out at the moment, but if you want a fast response then email him direct from the site, you will get a reply normally within 24 hours.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

feenix said:


> Roy seems a little slower than normal posting out at the moment, but if you want a fast response then email him direct from the site, you will get a reply normally within 24 hours.


Did email's one on monday did one on tuesday so I thought I would post this and see if he see's it.Maybe he's on vacation or sick?


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Every time I have emailed Roy I have had a next day reply .

Why dont you give him a call on 07762569999.

David.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

djgg said:


> Every time I have emailed Roy I have had a next day reply .
> 
> Why dont you give him a call on 07762569999.
> 
> David.


David what is the time zone in England I am in the pacific time zone just want to call at the right time if I have to do it.I will give it to the week end before I call.Maybe I will get a email before that.

Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

river rat said:


> I ordered something on sunday from our forum owner just some parts and a watch strap and the sale is still pending I paid and I have not got any emails from RLT I have sent two and got no reply's back is any body having problem's ordering any thing from RLT?


I did reply to both emails explaining why there was a slight delay, sorry if you did not receive them. The order will be shipped today.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Roy thanks.


----------

